# Historical Ski Photos never seen



## billski (Mar 25, 2013)

Tatra mountains, Czechoslovakia, 1953-1968


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm guessing this wasnt supposed to go in the "Northeast Weather Forum"


----------



## octopus (Mar 25, 2013)

got any more photos?


----------



## andyzee (Mar 25, 2013)

I not only saw it, I rode on it.


----------



## billski (Mar 25, 2013)

andyzee said:


> I not only saw it, I rode on it.


  Where in SK were you?


----------



## billski (Mar 25, 2013)

octopus said:


> got any more photos?


No.  do you?


----------



## octopus (Mar 25, 2013)

i don't ski


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 25, 2013)

billski said:


> Tatra mountains, Czechoslovakia, 1953-1968
> 
> View attachment 8447



What makes this a never before seen photo?


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 25, 2013)

wa-loaf said:


> What makes this a never before seen photo?



What makes it thread worthy or weather related?


----------



## andyzee (Mar 26, 2013)

billski said:


> Where in SK were you?



Actually was skiing Zakopane in Poland and ventured into the Czech side of the Tatras. Great mountain range, maybe not big, but challenging. Lift systems are very antiquated thanks to communist rule.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 26, 2013)

andyzee said:


> Actually was skiing Zakopane in Poland and ventured into the Czech side of the Tatras. Great mountain range, maybe not big, but challenging. Lift systems are very antiquated thanks to communist rule.



Communist haven't been in charge in 20 years ...


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 26, 2013)

wa-loaf said:


> Communist haven't been in charge in 20 years ...



Why not?


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 26, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Why not?



You know, that whole thing with the fall of the Berlin Wall in 1989 and the subsequent decline and break-up of the Soviet Union in the following years leading to the spread of Democracy in most of the former East Block Countries in the early 90's.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 26, 2013)

wa-loaf said:


> You know, that whole thing with the fall of the Berlin Wall in 1989 and the subsequent decline and break-up of the Soviet Union in the following years leading to the spread of Democracy in most of the former East Block Countries in the early 90's.



I was just kidding.


----------



## Puck it (Mar 26, 2013)

wa-loaf said:


> Communist haven't been in charge in 20 years ...


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 26, 2013)

Scotty finally gets his ski train!!!  And some said it would never work....


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 26, 2013)

Cannonball said:


> Scotty finally gets his ski train!!! * And some said it would never work.*...



No fair.  You never said anything about imposing communist dictatorship, falsely imprisoning thousands, and murdering innocent people as being part of the deal.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 26, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> No fair.  You never said anything about imposing communist dictatorship, falsely imprisoning thousands, and murdering innocent people as being part of the deal.



So US government murders people all the time.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 26, 2013)

Cannonball said:


> Scotty finally gets his ski train!!!  And some said it would never work....



Yes that would be great.


----------



## Puck it (Mar 26, 2013)

First skiers were not Scandanavian.  They were Chinese!!!


----------



## andyzee (Mar 26, 2013)

wa-loaf said:


> Communist haven't been in charge in 20 years ...



Did I say it was recently?


----------



## bigbog (Mar 26, 2013)

wa-loaf said:


> What makes this a never before seen photo?



To get the film out of the Soviet Bloc...took some ingenuity back then.....

Actually it's Maine's OTHER hi-speed train running from Portland to Bangor...ya' know, to carry passengers intent on getting to half-decent paying jobs.


----------



## Abominable (Mar 27, 2013)

wa-loaf said:


> Communist haven't been in charge in 20 years ...



Sadly, for the most part, they have been.


----------



## billski (Mar 27, 2013)

Abominable said:


> Sadly, for the most part, they have been.
> 
> View attachment 8498



You make sure I get first tracks, yah?


----------



## Abominable (Mar 27, 2013)

billski said:


> You make sure I get first tracks, yah?



Or else this is what happens when you poach Putin:


----------

